# Topics > Related topics > Explainable AI (XAI) >  AI Explainability 360, IBM, Armonk, New York, USA

## Airicist

Developer - IBM

ibm.com/blogs/research/2019/08/ai-explainability-360

aix360.mybluemix.net

github.com/ibm/aix360

----------


## Airicist

Making AI more trusted, by making it explainable

Aug 8, 2019




> The AI Explainability 360 Toolkit from IBM Research is an open-source library for data scientists and developers. It includes algorithms, guides and tutorials to bring explainability to AI, thereby making it more trusted.

----------

